

What are some good magazines to subscribe to? - jasperlu

I&#x27;m planning to defer college for a couple of years to work on building a startup. What are some magazines that I should subscribe to in the interim to just stay informed and keep on learning new things?<p>I&#x27;m definitely looking for a business&#x2F;startup magazine to subscribe to, a tech and&#x2F;or science magazine, and just a general magazine.
======
nkrumm
For a general magazine, I cannot recommend the New Yorker highly enough. By
far some of the best writing in the field.

------
prostoalex
I get a bunch, the ones that I happen to read cover-to-cover

1) Inc.

2) Wired

3) The Atlantic

4) Fast Company

